# eMac G4 : ecran qui tremble



## ange (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

l'écran CRT de l'Emac G4 de mon beau-père tremble (l'image fait des mini-vagues). Or je ne connais pas ce Mac, ni ne trouve sur le net de manuel utilisateur, donc pouvez m'aider ?

- existe-t-il au moins un moyen de faire un degauss sur ce type de Mac ?
- existe-t-il un moyen de faire un réglage de ces ecran (un petit trou quelquepart qui pemettent d'atteindre des réglages du CRT ?)
- où trouver un manuel utilisateur ou un site su l'eMac PowerPc G4-1Ghz ?
- et j'en profite : je voulais installer dessus MacOS 10.4. Incompatibilités connues ?

merci de votre aide,

Ange (qui a fait passe qqn de Pc à Mac, mais qui veut prouver que c'est mieux !  ;-) )


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Août 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a sur iMac G3, pas de solution sauf de baisser la luminosit&#233; de l'affichage et le probl&#232;me a disparu.

Bien veiller aussi &#224; faire toutes les mises &#224; jour Syst&#232;me... et tenter un zap de PRAM.


----------



## joelabete (12 Août 2006)

ange a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> l'écran CRT de l'Emac G4 de mon beau-père tremble (l'image fait des mini-vagues). Or je ne connais pas ce Mac, ni ne trouve sur le net de manuel utilisateur, donc pouvez m'aider ?
> 
> ...


-Le degauss se fait automatiquement à chaque sortie de mise en veille et à la mise en marche.

-Pas de trou pour le réglage.

-Va voir sur le site apple 

-10.4   100% compatible


----------



## ange (12 Août 2006)

Merci de ces premi&#232;res r&#233;ponses, qui, hormis le 10.4 ne sont pas bien motivantes ! Tant pis. Je vais faire la mise &#224; jour puis on verra pour l'&#233;cran.

@ fat bos slim : j'ai baiss&#233; la luminosit&#233;, cela ne change pas grand chose, peut &#234;tre &#224; la longue, cela maintient mieux l'&#233;cran mais pas d'effet imm&#233;diat.
J'ai r&#233;duit auii la r&#233;solution qui fait moins sentir le probl&#232;me et ... qui est mieux pour les yeux de mon beau-p&#232;re !

Je suis all&#233; sur le site apple, mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; grand chose sur le sujet, m&#234;me pas le manuel utilisateur de l'eMac, que des pdf pour ajout de m&#233;moire et autres. A moins que je n'ai pas su o&#249; chercher.... ?

Ange


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Août 2006)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, mais seulement quand le disque dur s'affole, qu'il gratte dans tous les sens et que la machine est chaude. Autrement, rien.

Il serais peut &#234;tre bien de voir si ton disque dur n'est pas sans arr&#234;t en train de travailler. Aussi, essaye de faire fonctionner le eMac sur une autre prise, dans un endroit o&#249; tu est s&#251;r que rien ne peut cr&#233;er d'interf&#233;rences. (Ex: tel cellulaire, ascenseur, lampe &#233;co, n&#233;on, micro-onde, machine &#224; laver, ventilateur,  ...etc)


----------



## kintama (13 Août 2006)

salut tou le monde j'espère ke vous purrez m'apporter une lueur d'espoir
début de l'histoire: j'étein mon me emac G4 1GHz comme tout les soir avant de passer une bonne nuit le matin arrivé premier reflexe j'allume mon ordi la led blanche s'eclaire g le gong mais pa du tou d'affichage.
j'ai réinnitialisé la pram mais toujours rien et n'ayant pa d'écran externe pour testé je reste dans un flou carte vidéo ou écran?
reste a savoir si c la carte vidéo kel serai le coup aproximatif de la réparation 
PS: monté en target mode sur mon Imac G5 sans problème et j'ai déja vérifié sur le site d'apple le num de série de ma machine n'est pa compris dans ceux des machines concerné par le programme de réparation
Merci


----------



## Cheboun (15 Août 2006)

Salut Ange,
L'écran de mon iMacDV400 a eu la tremblote à une époque. J'ai résolu le problème en éteignant la lampe de bureau collée contre la coque. Etonnant non?
Il semblerait que ce soit une histoire de champs magnétiques. Si tu as des trucs branchés autour (autres que DD externe, graveur, lecteur de carte, hub, imprimante scanner, ...)... Tu peux toujours essayer ça


----------



## ange (17 Août 2006)

Merci,

Mais je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de cela: il n'y a qu'une imprimante (éteinte) à côté, un téléphone filaire.
Même si je bouge le téléphone, et supprime l'alim de l'imprimante, il n'y a aucun changement.
Le modem est aussi à 80 cm (par-terre) donc je ne pense pas qu'il influence ainsi l'écran.

Autrefois sur mes powermac 5400, j'avais 2 petits trous pour atteindre des réglages d'écran CRT, mais sur l'Emac je ne vois malheureusement rien....


----------

